# Komatsu Skid Steer ?



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Has any body seen the new Komatsu skid steer line. I am intrested in the Sk820-5 model has 2000lb.+ capacity and weighs less than 8000 lbs. I have 6'10x14' dump trailer 12,000GVW so am limeted to haul about 8,600 lbs. Attached is a link to there site:http://www.equipmentcentral.com/north_america/new_equipment/machine_list.cfm?machine_type_id=11


----------



## neversatisfied (Sep 28, 2003)

there supposed to be nice,just make sure u get joystick controls.We tried bobcats and screw them went with a half dozen cat loaders,the joysticks(pilot controls) are great.Also look into a track machine,cats have full suspension,worth every penny i spent on them.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Try Mustang Manufacturing. Thats what i've used before and its a great machine.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

NAC can't get to your pm because they stopped pms for some reason, please call me or email me.[email protected] check out my web site for my phone number: www.jeffspropertyservice.netfirms.com  Hope to hear from you soon.

Jeff


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*just got one Komatsu Skidsteer*

:yow!: Just got this one delivered today 12/2/03. This is a demo untill the delear can locate the one I want. Tell me what you think


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Looks nice, just make sure you get the bucket, fork attachment, and maybe a box pusher or blizzard snow plow for snow work.

Also did you look into any other brands, such as CAT or Mustang?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks ass heavy. I like the way the Cat is perfectly distributed. I tried hard to put that in a tipping spot when I first drove it. Great machine, I will reccommend it to ANYONE that wants a serious machine, and is willing to pay for reliability.


----------



## parboy (Nov 10, 2003)

i have a john deere skid w/ a 1 yard bucket.works great loads sanders and moves snow.looked at bobcat thought they were overrated and overpriced.cat makes a hell of a machinee though.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have talked with a couple of buddies that work for mining and quarry companys, they have a couple of Komatsu skidders in the pits and they don't like them. I guess that they are having problems with the hydro systems on them. I guess that they are not built anything close to the standards of Komatsu's front-end loaders. They have been running lots of Bobcat S300's and S250's, and a few Cat 262's. The feedback that I have gotten from them is that they like the Bobcats the best, feel alot more stable and have more power. But they like the controls of the Cat, since most of the loaders they have are Cats.

I have never ran a Komatsu, so I can't give my personal opinion. I have tried out a 262 Cat and really wasn't too impressed with it. It just didn't seem to have as much lifting cap. as our S250 Bobcat, and those damn controls were for the birds. Harder than hell to get used to. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Komatsu skids, eh? They're NEW -- so be very, very cautious about what kind of warranty you'll be getting. I have no idea how long the technology (computers) in that thing will run before a small mishap wreaks havoc. (Deere had a screwup in its early-run 200 series skids. Who knows what may happen to Komatsu.)

Back to the point -- Komatsus look all right; they seem solid and should perform quite well. Be sure to try out the Komatsu version of the anti-stall feature. It may work well -- or it may deter experienced operators.


----------

